# just a radical idea regarding the NF problem...



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

i feel (or rather i think...because feeling is bad) that the NF infestation has reached the point to where we must act now, or we NTs will forever perish from the earth.

The only way to solve our problem that i can think of would be to exterminate them all...but that may seem a little extreme to some of you...so maybe just complete isolation from the rest of the population would be ok...complete isolation meaning the moon...without oxygen.

Opinions? Concerns? Different Ideas? Or have you built me a better mousetrap...and by mousetrap i mean better NF execution device?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

NFs clearly support the NT structure, if anything. If they're not around, who's going to manage all of those excess things called 'feelings' we have?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I have actually joined the NT forums and let me tell you, its boring!!!!! They talk a lot about religion and blah blah blah. I admit that NF's are stacked, but we can't control that. Didn't you learn anything from history? You can't exterminate any group no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Lookit da jews.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

But then who's going to deal with the SPs and SJs?

I'm guessing you haven't checked this thread out yet?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Happy said:


> I have actually joined the NT forums and let me tell you, its boring!!!!! They talk a lot about religion and blah blah blah. I admit that NF's are stacked, but we can't control that. Didn't you learn anything from history? You can't exterminate any group no matter how hard you try.


I like my boring little NT forum. It's cozy.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Step 1: Dig a hole.
Step 2: Cover the hole with leaves.
Step 3: Put a sign a few feet behind the leaves saying, "Free Hugs".
Step 4: Find more leaves.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL the world is so afraid of loving feelings they now want to exterminate us. Thanks, I needed a good laugh.:tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I started catapulting INFPs to the moon a long time ago:tongue:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I started catapulting INFPs to the moon a long time ago:tongue:


Me next! Please. I want to go to the moon next!


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Hurting said:


> Me next! Please. I want to go to the moon next!


If you get bored up there and want to come back, just let me know; I've got a ride you can borrow:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Jrquinlisk said:


> If you get bored up there and want to come back, just let me know; I've got a ride you can borrow:


Looks like fun! But once I get on that moon with all those other INFP's and all those loving hugs I would never come back.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have no problem with the NFs... I usually find their forums the most interesting actually... ! Hey, can we send the SPs to a vacation on the Sun?


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Hurting said:


> Looks like fun! But once I get on that moon with all those other INFP's and all those loving hugs I would never come back.


Oh, well. The offer still stands, should you change your mind later.



3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> I have no problem with the NFs... I usually find their forums the most interesting actually... ! Hey, can we send the SPs to a vacation on the Sun?


Probably not a good idea. They might blow it up. :tongue:


----------



## Shadow2751 (Nov 1, 2009)

wannaBgonzo said:


> i feel (or rather i think...because feeling is bad) that the NF infestation has reached the point to where we must act now, or we NTs will forever perish from the earth.
> 
> The only way to solve our problem that i can think of would be to exterminate them all...but that may seem a little extreme to some of you...so maybe just complete isolation from the rest of the population would be ok...complete isolation meaning the moon...without oxygen.
> 
> Opinions? Concerns? Different Ideas? Or have you built me a better mousetrap...and by mousetrap i mean better NF execution device?


I think you just need a hug. Do you want to talk about it? ;P


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> I have no problem with the NFs... I usually find their forums the most interesting actually... ! Hey, can we send the SPs to a vacation on the Sun?


Why should we be sent to the Sun?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Noooo, leave the SPs where the are. I can't play with them if they're on the sun :tongue:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I would like to go to the sun. I could imagine wearing a heat suit and walking through all those flames. I would find other life forms that made up the sun. They would be made of fire flames and would be as gentle and loving as INFP's. There they would protect me by building an enclosed structure just for me that would look like the earth. Each day they would make sure I was cared for as the prize and precious of the entire sun. I would be called Goddess and given all the hugs and love of my hearts desire.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

And here i thought we had an NT problem) no really....actually the smart NT's...not the one's that only talk about reason the one's that also use it ...by this i mean the INTJ's are at a very low count. NF's are actually rare. Too rare


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been going through the member list in order to do research on the enneagram. I've seen 284 NFs (out of 488) so far, and I'm only on type 5. I swear you guys are all over this forum


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Yea! NF's rules the world! There are over 200 of us.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Happy said:


> I have actually joined the NT forums and let me tell you, its boring!!!!! They talk a lot about religion and blah blah blah. I admit that NF's are stacked, but we can't control that. Didn't you learn anything from history? You can't exterminate any group no matter how hard you try.



that all depends on whether or not a stronger party intervenes on their behalf.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Yea we're everywhere....that's the problem, too bad only on discussion forums. Normal people do not need forums to talk with 

like minded individuals...they can do that anywhere

But the NF's is like 2% or something. Personally this is the frst time i've encountered people like me....and i'm 22.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

NF's make up approximately 17% of the population at large; NT's 15% it would seem: few intuitves about.

Its the SJ's who carry the numbers: approximately 45% of the population.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

yea...then why do my psychology books say differently?....oh u use google for knowledge


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Which NF problem, exactly? 
Try maturity perhaps? 
Their presence is more like a gift to me than a curse. We share the N. It's a rare thing, we're rare. Fine there might be extreme differences at times, but if both parties are willing to handle it in a progressive way the outcome can be quite interesting/productive. Just sayin', they can show a different side to things which isn't always bad, plus they share the whole "idea gathering" aspect => _refreshing_ for somebody who is mostly between S's. (no offense! S's have their positivities as well <3)


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> yea...then why do my psychology books say differently?....oh u use google for knowledge


Hang on. Are you seriously expecting us to believe that NF's* only* make up *2%* of the population? Please provide this evidence. I will be delighted to consider it. Just because its in a book neither makes it correct or uneffected by error.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry I apologize my book overlapped IQ with personality. It was about the NF's over 150 IQ.  I stand corrected


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy said:


> Didn't you learn anything from history? You can't exterminate any group no matter how hard you try.


We can try? Remember the Daleks?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

mutatio nomenis said:


> we can try? Remember the daleks?


exterminate exterrrminnnateee!


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

This to the ignoramous 



 ....so please try to destroy us >


----------



## NeverAmI (Nov 27, 2009)

Group hug?


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I want a hug too!


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Hurting said:


> I want a hug too!


I give U big hug


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Go hug people in your own forum. We don't want to be spreading cooties around here :dry:



InvisibleJim said:


>


 
This graph intrigues me. Does this mean that gifted people are likely to be NP's?


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever considered that fact that love isn't the only emotion NFs might feel?

If we express love to the extent that we do, how exactly do you think we'd express our anger?

This is an idea with the rationale of attacking a tank head on just because the cannon can't hit you up close.

You aren't taking into account that you might get run over roud:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Go hug people in your own forum. We don't want to be spreading cooties around here :dry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give you a big slobery smooch with a big bear hug! *gives you INFP cooties*


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Tkae said:


> Has anyone ever considered that fact that love isn't the only emotion NFs might feel?
> 
> If we express love to the extent that we do, how exactly do you think we'd express our anger?
> 
> ...


My anger can get just as strong as my love. And I love deeply and intensely!


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

NeverAmI said:


> Group hug?





Hurting said:


> I want a hug too!





Alchemical Romance said:


> I give U big hug


Ehh? Group hug?  You mean, like... with the... and... but... Huh?












Tkae said:


> This is an idea with the rationale of attacking a tank head on just because the cannon can't hit you up close.
> 
> You aren't taking into account that you might get run over roud:


Kinda hard for the tank to run me over if it can't get me in front of it. roud:


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Hurting said:


> My anger can get just as strong as my love. And I love deeply and intensely!


I really am surprised that with an NT as an OP, they let a logical possibility be hidden by a common misconception.

NFs really run the world. Never let our laissez faire policies fool you :tongue:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

songofcalamity said:


> Yeah, our first step to world domination.  We will start with the INT's first and then slowly work our way though the N's and then the SP's and finally, the SJ's.
> 
> INTJ are a little bit tricker, yes they may fear our hugs, but they like to poke INFP. We need to work on their poking first. >:K



Have you noticed that every INTJ that we hug drops dead of shear fright of INFP hugs? If we hug every INTJ that pokes us they will slowly die off from fright of hugs.

With the SJ's we could invite them all to a wild party. They all would come since they cant resit the a party. Then we could play them opera music while reading them deep intellectual poetry. They would drop like flys from shear boredom. 

World domination will soon be ours!


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Hehe. I hate to be the INFP that bursts the fantasy bubble but we have no right to do such things. Let me share a few facts about psychology and why NT's and NF's seem to be on opposite sides. The NT has thinking as a primary function and feeling as a secondary function, the NF quite opposite. BUT have you ever wondered why they want to change us and we them? Every man uses both Thinking and Feeling but every man fears his secondary function. NT's fear feelings because they fear it would alter they're objectiveness and detachment. NF's fear detachment because...it's detachment and fear it will harm their deep warm heartful nature. That's why NT's that attack NF's fear their own feelings an NF's that hate detachment hate their own detachment. The point is that supressing either secondary functions brings about mental issues. Both some NT's and some NF's due to their perfectionism aim at a perfection of thinking or feeling. Such ideal is impossible and it leads to severe mental issues in both types. Both types must be encouraged to develop both sides of their temperament and they musn't fear opposites. We all fear something but in fact we only fear our repressed self. Peace and Love to everybody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

You NFs seem to think you have more power over NTs than you really do :/


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> You NFs seem to think you have more power over NTs than you really do :/


You guys are just so dominating and so strong... 

and we're just squishy Feelers.

It makes us feel better about ourselves, 

like we aren't just weak and helpless beings,

to think that we're the ones really in control...

*cough*

*glomp*

:wink:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Tkae said:


> You guys are just so dominating and so strong...
> 
> and we're just squishy Feelers.
> 
> ...


You seem to be operating under the impression that these glomps make me uncomfortable :3 I dish them out myself ^^


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I shall memorise these instructions and use the glomp as a new weapon in my arsenal of destruction.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that it's much more interesting with all different types. When it's one homogeneous type- it stagnates. 

And I really really like NFs.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> You NFs seem to think you have more power over NTs than you really do :/


As the "F" balances out with the "T", love balances out the hate and gentleness kills the violence.


INFP's RULE the world one hug at a time.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

An INTJ! Hug it! Love it! Watch it run in fright of tender care!




InvisibleJim said:


> I shall memorise these instructions and use the glomp as a new weapon in my arsenal of destruction.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> You seem to be operating under the impression that these glomps make me uncomfortable :3 I dish them out myself ^^


Oh, I know all about you and glomping :wink:

Is why I glomp joo first!


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Hurting said:


> As the "F" balances out with the "T", love balances out the hate and gentleness kills the violence.


Whoa whoa, are you associating hate and violence with T? Coz I don't think that analogy really works.



Tkae said:


> Oh, I know all about you and glomping :wink:
> 
> Is why I glomp joo first!


=^.^=


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know about any of that! I just feel really happy right now! I sure do like everybody!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Why do you guys seem to circulate around the same SEEMING WAR between NT's and NF's over and over? 

Maybe there's just a bunch of innocent, shy love going on underneath all of that so called nitpicking, and everyone should admit to being fine with each other's differences. I mean, let's face it, we are, right? Why bother to make problem threads? There's more serious problems out there! STOP ENJOYING TORTURE. 
You aren't the center of the universe mmkay? No stompy feet anymore from now on! 
You're just a tiny little human being compared to that big ol' cosmos. :crying:

And that's great. :crazy:

Now, every NF just wants an NT bunny and every NT just wants an NF birdy. Let's settle that first. (Auctions, anyone?) Later we can also stop discriminating other types! Huzzah

... And, I'm not drunk. 
However I'm slightly trolling. :blushed:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

skyline said:


> ... And, I'm not drunk.
> However I'm slightly trolling. :blushed:


This entire thread is a troll-fest. Don't worry about it :laughing:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

That is genocide!


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

skyline said:


> Now, every NF just wants an NT bunny and every NT just wants an NF birdy. Let's settle that first. (Auctions, anyone?) Later we can also stop discriminating other types! Huzzah


Psht, I have nothing against NTs. I just jumped on the bandwagon under the banner of attacking NT so I'd have more manpower to help me put up Christmas decorations.

But shhh, the other NFs don't know they're doing my dirty work :tongue:

Auctions you say?

I would donate myself for an auction. I'd love to have an NT owner! 

... but why are we birds? I wanna be something cooler. Although ducks are cool. I could be a duck.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Hehe, you guys are so sweet (Liontiger & Tkae). I'm just trolling along. 

Tkae, if you wanna be a duck, then so be it. Ask permission from your NT Master first, though.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

But I don't have one :shocked:

We should probably have some kind of third-party establish the auction...


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

skyline said:


> Now, every NF just wants an NT bunny and every NT just wants an NF birdy.


But, I'm not a bunny; I'm a cat. Though I would like a birdy of my own. I won't eat it, I promise!


----------



## manicpixiedreamgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

after perusing the NT forum, i gotta admit, i like NTs and i'm beginning to wonder if i'm an F after all. all these NF "hugs" are startin' to give me the heebie jeebs. *shudder*


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Whoa whoa, are you associating hate and violence with T? Coz I don't think that analogy really works.
> 
> 
> 
> =^.^=


No I am not associating hate and violence with the "T". I was making a contrast between "F" and "T" just like there is a contract between "love" and "hate". I could have just as easily used "cold" and "hot", "black" and "white" or any other contrast.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

NF = melting cotton candy
NT = Troy horse


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Hurting said:


> No I am not associating hate and violence with the "T". I was making a contrast between "F" and "T" just like there is a contract between "love" and "hate". I could have just as easily used "cold" and "hot", "black" and "white" or any other contrast.


Violence comes neither from feeling too much or thinking too much, it has other sources :tongue:


----------

